# Where do you buy Affordable Essential Oils????????????



## sueinpa (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello all
I am new here, and glad I found this place.
I have been searching all over the internet for a place that sells affordable yet quality essential oils.
Can anyone help me out????????

 :?


----------



## csfunkky (Feb 25, 2008)

sueinpa said:
			
		

> Hello all
> I am new here, and glad I found this place.
> I have been searching all over the internet for a place that sells affordable yet quality essential oils.
> Can anyone help me out????????
> ...


----------



## sueinpa (Feb 26, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thanks!


----------



## soapaddict (Feb 27, 2008)

I wasn't aware soapers choice sells eo's?
www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com has good prices too


----------



## jgkiefer (Feb 27, 2008)

Lebermuth sells at great prices with quantity discounts
http://www.lebermuth.com/essential_oils.php


----------



## NeosoulSister (Mar 15, 2008)

you can also try essentialoiluniversity.com

or camdengrey.com (or is it camdengray.com)??

I also like to purchase some of my oils from Brambleberry - not the cheapest, but it is convenient when I order.

You may also try fragranceandflavors.com - it is a division of wholesale supplies plus.


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Mar 15, 2008)

if you are just ordering EO or FO from frangranceandflavors, shipping is free on orders over $50.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Mar 16, 2008)

I second Camden-Grey as a great source of affordable EO's.  EOU, or Essential Oil University sells in larger quantities and has very high quality Eo's!
Has anyone ordered from Lillian Newman? http://soapmakingessentialoils.com/

Paul


----------

